# New MRT Transponders for $60 or less



## ta_man

This is a public service announcement regarding buying *MRT transponders for $60 or less*.

Before going into the details I want to make some things clear:

1) *I have no financial relationship with MRT*, other than the money I have spent on their products.

2) *I do not have any transponders to sell*: This is not a solicitation for anyone to send me money.

3) *I am not offering to sponsor a group buy.* In fact, no way I would do that for anyone I didn't know personally after seeing the treatment received by someone last year when a transponder order got lost and he had to file an insurance claim for reimbursement.

That said, I was asked by my club president to do the order for transponders that were going to be given out as prizes to the winners of last year's indoor point series. We were going to get the standard PTX-20 that Stormer and others sell for $80. I found out two important facts:

1) MRT offers what they call a "Scheduled Delay Discount" ("SDD") of about 11% if you are willing to wait a week for them to get to your order. I realize most RC'ers wouldn't voluntarily wait an additional week for something they wanted, but buying for a club, this was not an issue.

2) In addition to the SDD, there are additional discounts of 5% for orders of 5 to 9 and 10% for orders of 10 or more.

Our club only needed 9 transponders so we got the additional 5% discount. The end result was 9 brand new MRT transponders delivered for a cost of $532.29, or $59.14 each. If we had needed 10, the price would have gone down to about $56.50 (assuming the shipping stayed the same). Note that your price may vary as a function of exchange rate fluctuations.

This is a great deal for a club that wants to get transponders for its members or for a group of close friends that know each other and won't accuse one another of theft if there is an issue with shipping.

Again: I'm not offering to do this for anyone. This is just FYI.


----------



## OvalmanPA

If I was setting up a new track this is the way I would go. These things work EXCELLENT and they are a lot cheaper than buying the MyLaps transponder. How they can still sell those for over $100 is beyond me...........


----------



## racin17

Do they work at all tracks that use current personal transponders


----------



## trerc

racin17 said:


> Do they work at all tracks that use current personal transponders


Any using AMB/MyLaps. I actually prefer the MRT transponders, they are tiny and being black they don't stick out like a sore thumb. Not to mention they have a nice blue led that looks pretty cool.


----------



## OvalmanPA

racin17 said:


> Do they work at all tracks that use current personal transponders


Rob these are what I ran in all my cars while racing.


----------



## ta_man

Just bumping this to let people know that the "NS" (New System) MRT transponders work with the RC4 decoder (I have three of the new ones so I know this from personal experience).

The U.S. Delivered price has gone up because of changes in exchange rate, but MRT still has the delay discount and the bulk purchase discount. Last calculation I did came out to about $63 each delivered for a lot of 10.


----------



## formtheday

Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Stock38

Where did you buy them for $63


----------



## nutz4rc

You must buy in quantity to get the additional discounts.


----------

